# POD DTG Fulfillment



## CEOclothing (Sep 24, 2012)

Hello all,

I am fairly new to the T-shirt business. I am currently a Junior in college Majoring in graphic design. Being a college student my income is very low so i dont have much capitol to invest towards inventory yet. I am looking for a POD DTG Fulfillment service that is reasonably priced and that allows me to continue to use my own purchased domain Subminimal. I need a fulfillment service that dosent require me to open an online shop and that stays on the back end (I do not want my customers knowing I outsourcing). As I right now i feel this is what i need to do to get up and going. I plan on doing everything myself later down the road when revenue starts to come in. This would only be temporary unless the service is phenomenal. So i ask the forum members for your personal experience with some of these DTG services. I feel i have read all about printfection, zazzle, cafepress, printaura, spreadshirt, tshirtgang. I am looking for something new because these sites either require something or i have to open a shop with them which i do not want to do.

Thank you

-CEO


----------



## dk prints (Apr 17, 2010)

Get intouch with me about POD DTG printing
[email protected]


----------



## BoomDawgDesigns (Mar 19, 2011)

You can also contact me [email protected] about contract DTG printing. Just send an email and I will email you our contract price sheet and information.
Thanks


----------



## WholesalePrint (Sep 23, 2008)

Have no fear Underdog is here


----------



## Invent Clothing (Jan 8, 2009)

Hi Billy,
You give me a shout on [email protected] and look at our website Invent Clothing | Invent Clothing T-shirt drop shipping, print on demand fulfillment and t-shirt printing. We would happily help you.


----------

